# An update



## WhenBoySetsFire (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello, just an quick update. I've named the tegu Ms. Tegu haha, it seemed a bit fitting and I've called her that since I got her. So far she has eaten a frozen mouse, some left over crickets that my gecko didn't eat, and some turkey. I bought her some eggs, I'm using them strictly as a treat though. I've read about some gu's holding out for them and I don't want that to happen. I also bought her a new setup which is a 54 gallon plastic box from home depot, modified to hold a mercury vapor bulb. She's a bit skittish, nothing but hissing though. She calms down after 10 mins or so. She has started a burrow within her cyprus mulch. She is a fairly curious lizard once she's outside. I really don't want to handle her a lot, so she can get comfortable within her new surroundings. Here a few pictures. 







Ms. Tegu and I.






Her setup. I need to fill it up a bit with more stuff. Considering buying some fake foliage and making a retes stack.






Side view, her mouth is a bit odd looking. I have no clue if it was from nose rub or something else. the lady didn't give much background on her.


----------



## Orion (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice setup and I am glad your new Tegu is doing well. You may want to get something with a glass front for her. My Tegus seem to be very involved and curios as to what is going on outside their cage.


----------

